# Do cabintes make you louder?



## Nicholas666

Or just project better or both?


----------



## Ken

My 1982's are 100dB and will seem 3 dB louder than a G12T-75 cabinet. Some speakers are even more sensitive than mine.

Ken


----------



## Clammy

More cabs (speakers) will = more volume.

Cheers!


----------



## Reckless_Life

I always thought:
4 speakers produce 4 times more sound, but you experience that as being louder, but in fact it's just more/bigger sound.
It could be a bit louder, but I would not say that 4 speakers are 4 times louder in volume than 1 speaker.


----------



## Grunch

Yes, having a cabinet is louder than having a speaker sitting on the ground.


----------



## mickeydg5

Grunch said:


> Yes, having a cabinet is louder than having a speaker sitting on the ground.


 
I was thinking the same.
Is it a trick question or just seems vague?


----------



## Nicholas666

Thanks guys..To conclude..They make it a little louder...??


----------



## Grunch

They make it one louder.


----------



## Reckless_Life

If you keep using the same amp and you keep the same volume settings on your amp : the 4x12 cab won't be louder than a 2x12.

The output signal from the amp goes to the cab, where the signal gets divided to each speaker:
With 2 speakers, each speaker gets half of the signal.
With 4 speakers, each speaker gets a quarter of the signal.

So with a 4x12 you have 4 speakers moving air instead of 2.
BUT, each of the 4 speakers is pushing a quarter of the air because it's only getting a quarter of the power from the amp.
The loudness itself should be identical. You only experience it as being louder because the sound is more spread with 4 speakers.

Also:
4 speakers are only louder when you use a bigger amp that can drive a bigger/stronger signal to all 4 speakers. 

Please explain me if i'm wrong.


----------



## Ken

Reckless_Life said:


> The loudness itself should be identical. You only experience it as being louder because the sound is more spread with 4 speakers.
> 
> Also:
> 4 speakers are only louder when you use a bigger amp that can drive a bigger/stronger signal to all 4 speakers.
> 
> Please explain me if i'm wrong.



I will say when I play through a full stack it really isn't any louder than when I play through one 4x12 as I use the same settings on the amp either way, but it seems a much fuller sound as the brightness of the A cab seems to compliment the resonance of the B. I agree it's a zero sum game as far as volume but it sure sounds better with the full stack.

Ken


----------



## Clammy

I don't know the science behind it, but I get a very noticeable volume increase when using 2 4x12 cabs (loaded with identical speakers) than a single, with the same amp settings.

Cheers!


----------



## tresmarshallz

More speakers just fill the room with more sound, whether it is louder from a decibel standpoint I'm not sure, but it makes the sound BIGGER and FULLER which could be described as louder.
When I play through two 4x12 cabs the sound has much more wallop than using a single 2x12 or 4x12. It is like four full wallops more....wallops are good.


----------



## mickeydg5

I have to ask you guys a question, which is kind of important with this topic.
When you are testing the 2x12, 4x12 and two 4x12's, where are they exactly in relation to your ears. (physical location in X,Y,Z coordinates)

There are lots of variables to this. How do you like what is going on in the other thread on this topic?


----------



## Purgasound

Louder than what? WTF is this?


----------



## Hollowbody

Just thought I'd throw all the animals in the same cage.http://www.marshallforum.com/tone-zone/39034-db-vs-wattage-curve-3.html


----------



## Grenade

Only if you plug them in


----------



## Ken

mickeydg5 said:


> I have to ask you guys a question, which is kind of important with this topic.
> When you are testing the 2x12, 4x12 and two 4x12's, where are they exactly in relation to your ears. (physical location in X,Y,Z coordinates)
> 
> There are lots of variables to this. How do you like what is going on in the other thread on this topic?



Marshalls are bright amps so I'm never in front of the speakers. The only time I stand in front is at a gig where I need to hear myself for solos. At practice (or at home) I like to be far away so I hear what the audience hears and enjoy more of the "band sound" rather than just me blasting away.

Ken


----------



## mickeydg5

Ken said:


> Marshalls are bright amps so I'm never in front of the speakers. The only time I stand in front is at a gig where I need to hear myself for solos. At practice (or at home) I like to be far away so I hear what the audience hears and enjoy more of the "band sound" rather than just me blasting away.
> 
> Ken


 
That is as you described in the previous post and is better when comparing sound loudness. 
This post is not aimed at you Ken or anyone in particular.
Farther is better and at equal angles when comparing.
When stacking cabinets, the upper cabinet will be closer to ear level and a direct beam will make it sound even louder. That is something to keep in mind.
When comparing cabinets and multiple speakers, they have to be kept at relative positions to the ear for a true test.


----------



## Ken

mickeydg5 said:


> When comparing cabinets and multiple speakers, they have to be kept at relative positions to the ear for a true test.



Lots of people don't stack their cabinets but have them all on the floor. I'm old school so I like the look of the stack and it's more compact on a small stage.

On the practical side, with The A cabinet at ear level it works well as a montior because it's at ear level if I run both, and since I mic my amp I let the sound guy worry about the room. But truth be told 9 times out of 10 I'm just running the B cabinet because I don't exactly play huge arenas...and I'm too lazy to haul the stack just for personal masturbation in a really small bar.

Ken


----------



## mickeydg5

Ken said:


> 9 times out of 10 I'm just running the B cabinet because I don't exactly play huge arenas...and I'm too lazy to haul the stack just for personal masturbation in a really small bar.
> 
> Ken


 
That is cool. I can understand it.


----------



## Nicholas666

So it just sounds fuller?


----------



## mickeydg5

I think the consensus is more is better and too much will detract.


----------



## Hollowbody

Until you try to use the right microphone combination to capture that "fullness", then all the rules change.


----------



## mickeydg5

Who threw that monkey wrench? :eek2:


----------



## jackassrock

Clammy said:


> I don't know the science behind it, but I get a very noticeable volume increase when using 2 4x12 cabs (loaded with identical speakers) than a single, with the same amp settings.
> 
> Cheers!



Could that be because you are stacking one on top of the other and there are speakers level with your earholes ?


----------



## GIBSON67

Using an amp with a cabinet will be louder than using an amp without a cabinet. I tried it once without a cabinet and I couldn't hear a thing.


----------



## mickeydg5

I tried a big ole armoire once and it did not work either.


----------



## GIBSON67

I use to keep all my amps and cabs in an armoire, it was cool to open it up and see it ful of Marshalls. My place was real small so I had to save space.


----------



## BluesRocker

Yeah having a cabinet would be better than this..


----------



## mickeydg5

Looks like someone was trying to get some hum on.
Is that a pearl necklace around that amp? Oh no, it is just white piping.


----------



## Clammy

jackassrock said:


> Could that be because you are stacking one on top of the other and there are speakers level with your earholes ?



Nah, I notice a good volume increase even when the cabs are side by side. That said, having the cabs stacked, sounds even louder than when they're side by side, due to the speakers being closer to ear level.

Cheers!


----------



## mickeydg5

Clammy did not tell you that he is pushing 300+ watts through a bass rig that measures on a Richter scale.


----------



## Nicholas666

mickeydg5 said:


> Clammy did not tell you that he is pushing 300+ watts through a bass rig that measures on a Richter scale.


 Whhhaaat? Bass rig?


----------



## Clammy

Nicholas666 said:


> Whhhaaat? Bass rig?



Actually it's in the neighbourhood of 400W! I run a VBA 400 into mid-80s JCM 800 Bass Series cabs (model 1520 4x12 top, and model 1552 2x15 bottom).

We just played a local show on Sunday (first time Exciter has played here since 1999), and I actually ran 2 full stacks! The one above, and another using my 1974 Super Bass into a 1984B cab (4x12) top and a model 1551 (JCM 800 Bass Series 2x15) bottom. John, our guitarist ran 2 full Marshall stacks on his side, too (his main rig - early 80s 2203 into 2 1982B 4x12 cabs. The other was a 100W DSL into 2 1982B cabs. All the guitar cabs have G12-80 speakers in them). I have pictures of the stage setup at home. I'll post them up tonight.

Cheers!


----------



## Ken

Clammy said:


> Actually it's in the neighbourhood of 400W! I run a VBA 400 into mid-80s JCM 800 Bass Series cabs (model 1520 4x12 top, and model 1552 2x15 bottom).
> 
> We just played a local show on Sunday (first time Exciter has played here since 1999), and I actually ran 2 full stacks! The one above, and another using my 1974 Super Bass into a 1984B cab (4x12) top and a model 1551 (JCM 800 Bass Series 2x15) bottom. John, our guitarist ran 2 full Marshall stacks on his side, too (his main rig - early 80s 2203 into 2 1982B 4x12 cabs. The other was a 100W DSL into 2 1982B cabs. All the guitar cabs have G12-80 speakers in them). I have pictures of the stage setup at home. I'll post them up tonight.
> 
> Cheers!



Damn...you guys have cornered the market on 1982 cabinets! I don't suppose any of theose "B's" have black checkerboard grill cloth? 

Ken


----------



## Clammy

Ken said:


> Damn...you guys have cornered the market on 1982 cabinets! I don't suppose any of theose "B's" have black checkerboard grill cloth?
> 
> Ken



Actually, *I* have the market cornered, hehehe... all 8 cabs we used are mine!  They all have the regular black grill cloth, though. Sorry.

Cheers!


----------



## Ken

Clammy said:


> Actually, *I* have the market cornered, hehehe... all 8 cabs we used are mine!  They all have the regular black grill cloth, though. Sorry.
> 
> Cheers!



Yeah, figured. The black checkerboard must be especially rare on 1982's. That's why I always comment when people buy one of those "special" Marshall amp/A cab packages that it's a mistake not to buy the B at the same time. You just can't find them and eventually people want a full stack.

Ken


----------



## Clammy

Clammy said:


> Actually it's in the neighbourhood of 400W! I run a VBA 400 into mid-80s JCM 800 Bass Series cabs (model 1520 4x12 top, and model 1552 2x15 bottom).
> 
> We just played a local show on Sunday (first time Exciter has played here since 1999), and I actually ran 2 full stacks! The one above, and another using my 1974 Super Bass into a 1984B cab (4x12) top and a model 1551 (JCM 800 Bass Series 2x15) bottom. John, our guitarist ran 2 full Marshall stacks on his side, too (his main rig - early 80s 2203 into 2 1982B 4x12 cabs. The other was a 100W DSL into 2 1982B cabs. All the guitar cabs have G12-80 speakers in them). I have pictures of the stage setup at home. I'll post them up tonight.
> 
> Cheers!



Here's a pic of our stage setup. My rig is stage right.






Cheers!


----------



## hbach

That looks scary! How many heads exploded


----------



## Clammy

hbach said:


> That looks scary! How many heads exploded



ALL of them!!  Every one of those stacks were running while we were playing, too! 

Cheers!


----------



## hbach

Awesome. Best thing is you still miked them and send some signal thru the PA. That must have been some loud gig.


----------



## Clammy

hbach said:


> Awesome. Best thing is you still miked them and send some signal thru the PA. That must have been some loud gig.



We were mic'ed and I even had a DI signal to the board, but I don't think we were in the PA... it wasn't a big room, and doesn't normally have Metal bands in it, so the PA is pretty underpowered for a band like us. I'm pretty sure drums and vocals were the only things going through the mains. The monitors were completely useless. I couldn't hear them at all, and they were roofed! 

"LOUD" is putting it mildly!  It was an old school, loud as fuck, sweaty, Speed Metal, club show!!!! 

Cheers!


----------



## mickeydg5

Yeah, from the picture the venue does not look that large. Must of been 120db+ in there.

Kidding, hope not.


----------



## Clammy

mickeydg5 said:


> Yeah, from the picture the venue does not look that large. Must of been 120db+ in there.
> 
> Kidding, hope not.



It wouldn't surprise me if we were pushing that level on stage. It was LOUD! And, we played about a 2 hour set, too!! 

Cheers!


----------



## Nicholas666

Clammy said:


> Here's a pic of our stage setup. My rig is stage right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


 DAAMMMNNNN SON!


----------

